# van sign writing



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dose anyone Know any where good and reasonably priced in south wales that dose sign writing in the Cardiff Pontypridd area? nothing fancy just a company name and mobile number on the two sides of the van and rear doors 

Thanks


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

About 60 quid from www.thesignbuilder.co.uk I get all mine from them. Great quality just design it order and a week later its delivered ready to apply. And its **** easy to do.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Have you tried Standard Signs in Newport? He did a very good job on mine and was a lot cheaper than the competition.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, traditional sign writing has gone down the pan now, its all vinyl on a roll.
I got my City and Guilds in sign writing just after leaving school, and then the pre cut vinyl stuff came out and I decided on a different career !!

Anyway, not what you wnated to hear, but the stick on stuff is easy to apply if you are sensible and wayy cheaper too ;-)


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

to be honest i dont fancy doing it myself as its on my van and its going to be my main advertising i want it to be perfect


----------

